# Best Robot Welder?



## FLRoofPro

Anyone have experience with Robot Welders for single ply? Looking at the Sievert TW5000 vs. the PWT Lazr. The Leisters are $3000-4000 more and hard for me to see how they are worth that much more. Let me know what you are using and if you would recommend it. Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy

My experience with either is seeing them at the trade shows. I haven't used either. I have an old old Leister Variant (no not varimat) that Ed loaned to me. The variant is nothing like the new robots on the market. Last year I was thinking of buying a new one and really had my eye on the seivert. It seems to have all the same fatures as th Leister.


----------



## Johnk

We use the eagle 2010 ddd http://www.winstongroup.com/a2010.html .Had this a few years without issues


----------



## peterjames

*About robot welding*

Robot welding is the use of mechanized programmable tools (robots), which completely automate a welding process by both performing the weld and handling the part. Processes such as gas metal arc welding, while often automated, are not necessarily equivalent to robot welding, since a human operator sometimes prepares the materials to be welded.


----------



## jimsonburg

I use eagle 2010 DDD. It is contractor friendly welder I am using this from few years without any issues.


----------



## BornaRoofer

The leister Varimat is the best one on the market.
It has a better air dam system better suspension and tracks better.
On difficult jobs this machine will shine while the others will wrinkle and burn the sheets.
Id look for a used leister before I bought any of the others.


----------



## RooferJim

We just got a new Leister Varimat-V . once the rain passes were looking forward to getting it on the roof.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## BornaRoofer

Check out the V2 they claim almost 40' a minute!!!!!


----------



## RooferJim

I saw the V-2 at the roofing convention. I got a better deal in a regular Varimat-V . The V-2 just a tad to pricey.


----------



## roofermike73

There is a reason that the Leister is more expensive. You get what you pay for. Having said that I would get the best that you can afford or look for a used Varimat.


----------



## stoneroof

The Sarnamatic is by far the best but pricey.


----------



## RooferJim

the sarnamatic is huge money. we are not doing much Sarnafil. mostley IB,Duro-last, Gaf TPO as of late.I might have a Fibertight job though.


----------



## seoforu

I too liked V2.


----------



## RooferJim

What did you pay for the V2 ? I have a regular Varimat V "2009" saw the new model at the show but I think it was around 7K , I guess it goes a lot faster.


----------



## Luv2Roof

Anybody have any experience with the V2? I have a bunch of Sarnamatics and an older Varimat and am thinking about buying a V2. The last Sarnamatic I got had the "speedweld" kit that was suppose to make welding a bunch faster but it didnt really work out. Our Leister sales rep says the new V2 is awesome and gets huge production rates. But like the speedweld Sarnamatic I dont want to find out later that it doesnt really work out in the real world.


----------



## JayCarter

*Varimat 1 Vs Varimat 2*

We just started using the V2. The machine is excellent. We laid about 15 sq extra our first day. I would have to say the investment is well worth it. I am sure it will pay for it's self within the first two jobs. I also have a Bak which is exactly the same as the leaster but a little cheaper. Make sure there is a service center in your area though.

http://www.jaycarterroofing.com


----------



## EQUIPMENT PRO

Have you seen a repair bill on a leister varimat or the Leister v2......It's outrageous. I know because I am a Leister technician. You should really look into the BAK Laron that I sell. It is very similar to the Leister Varimat V wich you can't get anymore because of the new V2. I have sold many BAK Laron's and have had very little problems. The repair bills are mostly only a quarter of what it cost to repair a Leister. The BAK performs very well and comes with a 2-year warranty whereas Leister only comes with 1. A new Leister V2 sells for just over $8,000. BAK's go for just under $7,000.


----------



## WSPAUL

Do you want to sell any of the Sarnamatics?


----------



## Luv2Roof

WSPAUL said:


> Do you want to sell any of the Sarnamatics?


I am pleased with the Sarnamatic 641MC performance and I know how to repair them and keep them running. I will hang on to them.


----------



## Grumpy

Luv2Roof said:


> Our Leister sales rep says the new V2 is awesome and gets huge production rates. But like the speedweld Sarnamatic I dont want to find out later that it doesnt really work out in the real world.


Tell your rep to put his money where his mouth is and bring by a unit, to put on one of your roofs for a day.


----------



## LLL

BAK Laron - for us its a very nice machine


----------



## Chandlers Roofing

We love our Leister Varimat

Chandler's Roofing - Los Angeles and Orange County Roofs - Rain Gutters - Solar


----------

